# Accès à mon NAS synology depuis mac LENT



## seraphin_tom (7 Avril 2015)

Bonjour à vous,

Je dispose d'un NAS Synology DS213j depuis une bonne année. 
J'y accède depuis mon Mac sous Yosomite.
Ca fait fort longtemps que je veux vous poser cette question donc me voilà.

Mon NAS est directement détecté au réseau sur le Mac. 
La navigation est assez lente dans les dossiers du NAS. Il y a toujours un laps de temps (sec) pour que le contenu d'un dossier s'affiche:
- plus il y a de fichier, plus l'affichage est long
- si je copie des fichiers dans un des dossiers du NAS, et que je veux naviguer dans un autre, c'est long....très long...

Je suis incapable de savoir à quoi est lié se ralentissement.
J'accède au NAS depuis un autre ordinateur, un PC, et c'est fluide, rien à dire.

Est ce que vous savez comment corriger cela?
En vous remerciant d'avance


----------



## seraphin_tom (11 Avril 2015)

je me permet de remonter le poste au cas où quelqu'un puisse m'aider.


----------



## MeidhiLegouix (12 Avril 2015)

Peux-tu m'en dire plus sur ton installation réseau ? Ton NAS est branché à ta box internet ? L'autre PC par lequel tu y accède l'est-il aussi ? Et ton Mac ?

En effet, les box internet sont souvent loin d'être des foudre de guerre en matière de Wifi, de ce fait, si c'est comme ça que ton mac s'y connecte, le temps de réponse peut être plus élevé, c'est mon cas ! Par un ordinateur relié en Ethernet à ma Livebox, c'est bien fluide, aucun soucis. Dés que j'accède au NAS avec mon MacBook Pro (en Wifi) c'est d'une lenteur affolante.

En espérant t'avoir donné un début de réponse,


----------



## seraphin_tom (12 Avril 2015)

Salut,

Malheureusement j'ai rien en wifi justement pour améliorer les débits de transfert.

Mon Mac est relié en ethernet à la box. De la box un autre câble ethernet viens the connecté à un Switch Gigabit. C'est sur ce switch que mon NAS est connecté.
Et justement, quand j'accède au NAS via un PC, là, c'est en Wifi et c'est carrément plus rapide....


----------



## kaos (12 Avril 2015)

bizarre ....
on reprend a l'envers.
Les routeurs de box sont souvent bridés.

Donc, n'utilise pas les 4 ports "routeurs" de ta box, mais l'autre port Ethernet isolé pour aller vers ton switch.
De ce switch, tu tire une ligne pour ton NAS, une ligne pour ton Mac, etc ...

ça devrait le faire ...

PS:
_Si un de tes ordinateurs utilise un des ports "routeur" de ta box, ça fait un goulot d’étranglement et celui ci sera en Fast Ethernet 12,5 Mo/s et pas en Giga Ethernet 125 Mo/s_


Une autre piste ?
Rearde le temps de veille de tes disques dans ton interface, il se peut que ce soit régler à 5 min, dans ce cas, tes disques vont mettre quelques secondes à se réactiver.


----------



## seraphin_tom (12 Avril 2015)

Je vais regarder quel port du routeur j'utilise. Et refaire mes branchements.

Par contre je ne pense pas être en mesure de faire le branchement comme tu le préconises.
Je ne peux pas venir brancher mon Mac en ethernet directement sur le switch mais uniquement sur ma box...


----------



## kaos (12 Avril 2015)

Le problème vient donc de là comme je m'en doutais 
Oublie le routeur de ta box, ton vrai routeur Pro est le switch maintenant 
Tu vas direct voir la différence puisque les débits vont être presque multipliés par X10 (en gros)

Moi aussi j'ai un NAS grand publique et j'ai eu le même soucis que toi  par chance j'avais une borne "Airport Extrem" qui trainait et qui me sert de Switch et c'est elle qui envoie le wifi, ma Freebox V5 n'est plus qu'un simple modem.


----------



## seraphin_tom (12 Avril 2015)

Ha ouais ok ! C'est chaud du coup. 
Merci d'avoir trouver le soucis. 

Les ports sur box ne sont pas tous identique du coup !? 

Je suis pas certain de réussir à corriger mon problème vu la disposition de mes appareils dans ma pièce. 

Voici une photos de mon routeur :
- en 2 il y a mon Mac 
- en 5, c'est vers mon switch qui est de l'autre côté de la pièce 

Je pense tester le mac sur le port Giga ethernet, tu en penses quoi ?


----------



## seraphin_tom (12 Avril 2015)

J'avais oublié la photo
https://www.dropbox.com/s/jd7cukqeaj088q2/2015-04-12 15.34.51.jpg?dl=0


----------



## kaos (12 Avril 2015)

En fait sur les box internet, tu a un port isolé qui t’amène internet, on va l'appelé le port principal qui lui envoie a fond de ta bande passante possible.
A coté tu as 4 ports isolés qui redistribuent (si tu le souhaite) l'internet du port principal, mais le logiciel interne qui fait marcher ce pseudo routeur est souvent bas de gamme et n'est pas un véritable routeur Gigabits (125 Mo/Sec)

Cela peut varier d'une box a une autre mais on reste dans le général 

Ces ports légèrement bridés peuvent tout a fait convenir pour surfer sur le net etc ... mais dans des cas particuliers comme l'acces au NAS, c'est pas super top 

PS: ta photo ne s'affiche pas


----------



## seraphin_tom (12 Avril 2015)

C'est un lien Dropbox ma photo. 

Dacc pour les explications, je ne savais pas du tout. 
Ça se trouve en Wi-Fi j'aurai pas de soucis... Puisque avec l'accès depuis un pc en Wi-Fi j'ai pas de soucis...?


----------



## kaos (12 Avril 2015)

Sur la photo, le port principal est le jaune je pense (le seul que tu n'utilise pas) c'est pour ça que ça rame ... c'est lui qui doit aller au Switch / du switch tu vas vers tes ordi et vers le NAS

c'est quoi la box ?

Pour le wifi, t'en occupe pas pour l'instant, ça dépend du matériel wifi et de la puissance
c'est indépendant des câbles Ethernet mais une fois tout bien câblé, tes accées wifi seront plus lent en comparaison de l’Ethernet . (mais ça ne va pas bouger par rapport a ce que tu as aujourdh'ui)


----------



## seraphin_tom (12 Avril 2015)

C'est la freebox crystal. 
Oui je me suis rendu compte que c'était le principal que je n'utilisais pas  

Vu que je ne peux pas mettre mon Mac sur le switch penses tu qu'il vaut mieux connecter le mac sur le port principale ou mon switch ?


----------



## kaos (12 Avril 2015)

Le port principal doit aller vers ton switch, apres je sais que suivant nos appart etc ... faut s'adapter.

Tu dois voir ton port principal comme une prise électrique qui va vers une multiprise (switch), n'y met pas un seul ordinateur, tu ne vas pas résoudre le problème au contraire.

Re pense ton installation quit a utiliser le wifi le temps de chopper la longueur de cable qu'il te faut.
C'est pour ça que chez moi, mon swtich est sur la box  basta, et j'ai tirer les cables.

J’espère t'avoir aidé, fait toi un dessin sur papier, ça aide.

Internet doit etre super lent chez toi ? quand tu vas refaire le câblage tu risque de prendre un excès de vitesse ;D


----------



## seraphin_tom (12 Avril 2015)

En effet des fois on lui trouve des lenteurs à internet mais rien de choquant. 

En revanche je peux pas repenser mon installation... 
En gros, la prise téléphone est sous le canapé, donc la box est sous le canapé. En face, tu as la tv et tous les appareils (nas, console, box tv) qui ont besoin d'une connexion Internet. 
J'y ai donc installé un switch pour qu'ils aient accès au net. 

Tu connais un moyen de mettre la box sur le meuble tv ? Côté sans prise de téléphone.


----------



## kaos (12 Avril 2015)

Des rallonges , c'est la seule solution.

C'est compliqué comme ça de t'aider, je connais pas bien tes contraintes, mais prends ton temps tu vas trouver une solution 

Peut etre que certains ordinateurs peuvent rester brancher sur le routeur, l'important c'est que le port jaune alimente le swicth pour y brancher ton NAS et l'ordinateur qui doit y accéder régulièrement.

Tu peux aussi envisager d'acheter un autre switch gigabits, ça coute pas cher.
A toi d'y penser, moi je te conseille la solution ultime "le crayon et la feuille de papier" , on fait pas mieux depuis 2000 ans ;D

Reviens nous dire ce qu'il en es ...


----------



## seraphin_tom (12 Avril 2015)

Une rallonge téléphonique ? Ouais pourquoi pas. 

Tu me disais plus haut: "n'y met pas un seul ordinateur" c'est à dire ?


----------



## kaos (12 Avril 2015)

seraphin_tom a dit:


> Une rallonge téléphonique ? Ouais pourquoi pas.
> 
> Tu me disais plus haut: "n'y met pas un seul ordinateur" c'est à dire ?




Je faisais réference au port ethernet jaune, faut pas y brancher un seul ordinateur puisque c'est lui qui délivre le gros débits (non bridés)


----------



## seraphin_tom (12 Avril 2015)

Ok, oui en effet, ça sera stupide de faire ça.  Bon bin je vais me tenter ça. Merci à toi pour tes lumières et tes conseils. C'est cool


----------



## kaos (12 Avril 2015)

PAs de soucis  c'est avec plaisir !


----------

